# under poling platform bags



## dylan04 (Jan 13, 2012)

look at t-bags ive seen them under poling platforms before


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

X2 on the T bag


----------



## posiden (Mar 16, 2012)

http://www.stowmate.com/shop/pc/viewCategories.asp

This company makes some great products for storage.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Best thing I found to put under the platform is a rod holder. On a slight angle so its will keep your shrimp or gulf fresh by dangling in the water.  But if you must x3 on the TBags.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.tacklewebs.com/


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

> http://www.tacklewebs.com/


Why don't they make these in black or gray?

The T-Bag is OK, but it hangs down too low. It works nice if you cut the webbing, remove the buckles and have it stitched with 1" webbing and make it real snug to the bottom of the platform.


----------

